# I need suggestions on keeping a single rat happy (last left of a family)



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys, it's been a long time since I've posted here, over a year I think. I wonder how many of the old members are still here?

Anyway, we sadly are leaving for the vet soon to have one of the last two of our rat family pts due to a very large tumor. She's nearing 3, has had 2 surgeries already and 5 tumors removed. I didn't want to put her through another surgery at her age so we've just been watching this last tumor. It's getting very large, has recently developed an open wound on the tumor, she's getting thinner even with daily baby food and supplements, and in the last day and half has less interest in food, and I just think it's time for her before it gets too bad.. I'd rather have her pts a day early than a day late and I regret having many of my babies pts a little too late in the past.

The problem is that now all we have left is her sister who seems to still be doing well, so she may hopefully have a long life still ahead of her (same age, so realistically, a matter of months rather than years). We have decided to take a break from our beloved ratties after these two girls so getting more rats is not an option at this time. They lived with a neutered male and 2 other females that have passed on, and in a separate portion of their DCN, were neighbors with 5 others of their own seperate family. I haven't kept a single rat since I was an ignorant kid/preteen and only owned singles not knowing any better (over almost 15 years ago and now over a dozen rats kept in groups ago).

How do I keep my last single senior girl happy? Just give more attention? She has multiple things to chew of different texture and materials, a large wodent wheel that she loves, space pod, and hammock amongst other things.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your older girl's tumor  I agree with you that putting them to sleep before their quality of life decreases too much is the best kindness. I wish I did that with one of my past girls, but its just so hard to know when to let go 


Anyway, as for your other girl, I'd probably just try and give her more attention. Take her out for a bit each day for free-range (my older girls love this, although they won't run around for hours like they used to), maybe try some simple trick training (another thing my older girls adore, and its pretty easy considering they have longer attention spans). If she's a cuddly girl, maybe try cuddling some more, or even carrying her about the house in a hoody (although realistically I'm not sure how well this would work, especially if she's still very active).

It sounds like she has an ideal cage, so thats really all I can think of. When I had a "solo" (okay, only for a few weeks) rat temporarily (her cagemates had passed and I wasn't sure if I was going to get more rats), she actually became super snuggly and attached to me to the point that I'd carry her around the house and watch TV with her sleeping on my lap. In the free-range area, she would explore a bit then return to cuddle with me. Then we would train some tricks, and I would do something on the computer/around the room with her snuggled up in my hoody.


----------



## Brisbie05 (Oct 19, 2017)

Definitely more attention. Depending on your lifestyle, make it work for you. Get that quality time in whatever manner you can. They love cuddle n play time! Ive had a single after a similar situation and even went to the extent of scratching her head and clicking my nails near her head to simulate their grooming each other. She would brux right after. They're all different, but one thing is for sure, they're social beings and shes going to need the interaction. Never underestimate what love and affection can do. 
Wishing you the best!


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

I would second what the above said, lots of attention helps. I had a rat once who hated all other rats (no idea why) but she had a great life. I just gave her tons of attention and lots of free roaming time while I did things like watching tv etc. Also I found it helped to keep her cage in a room I was often in. Then even when I wasn't with her per say she still wasn't alone ever.


----------

